# Angeln in Maastricht



## Jochen82 (24. Juni 2016)

Hi 
Ich will am Sonntag nach Maastricht fahren und an der Maas auf Barsch und Zander spinnen. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht Tips geben wo ich da gute Chancen habe evtl meinen ersten Zander zu fangen? Bin völlig unerfahren was die Maas an geht. Danke für schonmal für eure spot tips. Gerne auch per pn.

Gruss jochen


----------



## Philipp_do (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Maastricht*

Moin , momentan ist immer noch Hochwasser bzw extrem Druck auf der Maas. Da helfen dir die üblichen Spots nicht. Im Moment muss jeder suchen und für seine Fische hart arbeiten.
Trotzdem viel Erfolg.

Grüsse


----------



## tentackle (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Maastricht*

Maastricht ist ein hartes Pflaster unabhängig vom Hochwasser aber vielleicht laufen wir uns mal über den Weg :vik:


----------



## Jochen82 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Maastricht*

Hab ich gemerkt das es hart ist. Wobei ich konnte einen 32cm barsch auf die schuppen legen. Was mich schon gefreut hat (neuer PB). Wo kann man den sonst mal entspannt von Aachen aus hin fahren wo man bessere erfolgschancen hat. Teich vereinsangeln bin ich langsam leid will raus an den fluss.


----------

